# What is best? CRT... Plasma... LCD... Projector?



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK... not the best forum perhaps.. but it's the only forum I really view and use on DBStalk and seems so very active!

*What IS the best option today for BEST color and BEST image quality etc...*

1- Regular tube (CRT TV).
2- Plasma TV.
3- LCD TV.
4- Projector with wall hanging screen type system.
5- Rear projection TV.

Curious since I am using an old (5 years) cheaper "Advent" TV (component ins only for HD) and am looking into a new system in the next few months.

My brother told me that even with all the new technologies out there... that he read that tube CRTs are actaully the best overall... still true?


----------



## jhagg (Oct 7, 2006)

Plasma


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CRTs are generally regarded as the best right now. There are obviously other tradeoffs with the good image quality though, namely the size and weight of the set. Plasma TVs are crap, if you want to hang your TV on the wall get an LCD.

All things considered, I think your best bang for your buck is a DLP set.


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> CRTs are generally regarded as the best right now. There are obviously other tradeoffs with the good image quality though, namely the size and weight of the set. Plasma TVs are crap, if you want to hang your TV on the wall get an LCD.
> 
> All things considered, I think your best bang for your buck is a DLP set.


We have a toshiba dlp 50' widescreen and love it. I dont trust plasmas yet because of some potential issues I read about. LCD can get burn in and DLP will not which made us go with this technology.

Correction: LCD will not get burn in. Plasma can, but it is rare. My brain fart


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mjs31 said:


> We have a toshiba dlp 50' and love it.


50 feet? My god!!!


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK.. what is *DLP?* That is not on my list.. but I am interested.

I guess I also forget 'projection TV' I will add that one now before this thread gets too long!

And hopefully this thread won't be a "what *I* have" thread... but more knowledgable people sharing their knowledge of what truly is best these days.


----------



## jhagg (Oct 7, 2006)

Guys I work for Pioneer and I will tell you that our plasma TV's are outstanding.

Extremely bright picture, excellent contrast including deep blacks, bright stark whites and very vivid colors overall. 

I am always surprised to hear people tell the stories they hear about how evil plasma TV's are, inluding and up to you need a refill station to fill the gas up on Plasmas because it runs out over time.

This is all craziness. 

When making a TV purchase, consider all of the facts and determine your information from trusted sources. Plasma, LCD and DLP are all viable and excellent products.

My personal opinion is:

Plasma - overall best video quality especially in the form of our 1080P plasma

LCD - Excellent technology good alternative to plasma, often a little less expensive but at the cost of some ghosting, trailing, in fast motion video.

DLP - Excellent option for large viewing screens, i.e projection (Runco, etc)

Hope this helops someone.


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> 50 feet? My god!!!


Yeah...50 feet...got a great deal...a little big for our 20' x 15' living room but we were able to move some walls to accomodate.

LMAO...ok....so I put the ' rather than the " ...lol


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

Slyster said:


> OK.. what is *DLP?* That is not on my list.. but I am interested.
> 
> I guess I also forget 'projection TV' I will add that one now before this thread gets too long!
> 
> And hopefully this thread won't be a "what *I* have" thread... but more knowledgable people sharing their knowledge of what truly is best these days.


Very good option...

http://www.dlp.com/Default.asp?bhcp=1


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Hmmm... OK.. so DLP falls into my "Projector with wall hanging screen" catagory then? nothing new for adding a 6th catagory?


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

mjs31 said:


> LCD can get burn in and DLP will not which made us go with this technology


Plasma's are succeptable to burn in, LCDs are not. 50"+ LCDs are very expensive, which is why I went w/ the plasma. I think it is awesome.

DLP is not really the type of television, it is the technology used in most newer rear projection sets (and front projectors). It uses mirrors that shift to generate the colors, and eliminates (or reduces) the screen door effect on projection sets.

I'm not certain, but I thought RPTVs w/ DLP were succeptable to burn in also, I know non DLP RPTVs are.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Well after having a CRT, LCD, and DLP, I can tell you that my 73" Mitsubishi has the best picture I have ever seen on a TV. What is best? That is a matter of taste. All I can sugguest, research before you buy.


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

I perfer plasma for over 42 inch, and LCD for smaller. @ and around 42 you can go either way.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

When I bought my TV a couple of years ago, the manufacturers of LCD and DLP TVs said that it was acceptable to have a few stuck pixels. You had to have over a certain number before they considered the set to be broken and would replace it. This was not OK with me, so I ended up with a CRT projection set. I don't know how it is today.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> Plasma's are succeptable to burn in, LCDs are not. 50"+ LCDs are very expensive, which is why I went w/ the plasma. I think it is awesome.
> 
> DLP is not really the type of television, it is the technology used in most newer rear projection sets (and front projectors). It uses mirrors that shift to generate the colors, and eliminates (or reduces) the screen door effect on projection sets.
> 
> I'm not certain, but I thought RPTVs w/ DLP were succeptable to burn in also, I know non DLP RPTVs are.


No, DLPs are NOT subject to burn-in.

This really is the wrong forum...try AVS in the display section (very good info there) and you can observe/participate in the discussion.


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

DLP’s are not susceptible to burn in. Plasma is (more likely to get image retention rather then burn in), but if buying a new set, this is much less of a concern as it was in the past. 

One thing to keep in mind is the location of the TV. Plasma is more prone to glare then LCD. One of the good points of Plasma (other then the overall great picture) is when viewing off-axis. Plasma tends to look the same when viewing from any part of the room. LCD on the other hand will tend to wash out the further off axis you get. 

Another possibility for you is a technology called LCOS. Sony, among others, make sets based loosely on this tech. It is similar to DLP but uses a three chip design. Making this tech immune to the “rainbow” effect. A couple of good points on LCOS are high contrast/fast response time. 

CRT’s are still a viable option. The picture you get from one is still considered to be the best overall picture you can get. Now of course the problem is you can’t get any HD 16x9 sets bigger than 34” (at least I don’t think you can). Also, they way a ton at that size. 

In ending, all I will say is welcome to the world of TV tech, there are many choices out there, all with their good points and bad but in the end go with what looks “good” to you and not what the so called experts say is best.


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> No, DLPs are NOT subject to burn-in.
> 
> This really is the wrong forum...try AVS in the display section (very good info there) and you can observe/participate in the discussion.


My fault and that should be corrected. LCD and DLP are not subject to burn in. Plasma is, but I think it is rare. Still love my DLP


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> No, DLPs are NOT subject to burn-in.
> 
> This really is the wrong forum...try AVS in the display section (very good info there) and you can observe/participate in the discussion.


DLP and LCD are very close in viewing IMHO. Both about the same size for a 50" tv and both offer great pictures. As for the pixel comment...yes they do say something about stuck pixels, but I have not had any issues what so ever.


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a Pioneer Plasma, a Sony LCD and an Optoma HD72 DLP projector and the Pioneer by far is the best looking of the 3. I know the Panasonic Plasma's are supposed outstanding also.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

LoganDzwon said:


> I perfer plasma for over 42 inch, and LCD for smaller. @ and around 42 you can go either way.


These are my thoughts also. Much of it is personnal preference and where the TV will be. I do all my TV watching in a smaller size familyroom. I replaced a 36" 4:3 CRT that sat on a stand with a 42" Plasma that hangs on the wall with a smaller cabinet under it for the receiver and AV receiver and DVD player and I have much more room now than before. I am very paraniod about the burn-in issue though.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

jhagg said:


> Guys I work for Pioneer and I will tell you that our plasma TV's are outstanding.
> 
> Extremely bright picture, excellent contrast including deep blacks, bright stark whites and very vivid colors overall.
> 
> ...


Its funny you dont even mention CRT, it is regarded by many as one of the better viewing experiences there are! Also I have been told that CRT is going to the wayside for the fact that many companies like Best Buy and HH Gregg and such can't have a high mark up, or as high a mark up as Plasma, LCD, DLP, that why the technology is not "new" it still produces the best picture, but for money's sake, they are doing away with it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

stuart628 said:


> Its funny you dont even mention CRT, it is regarded by many as one of the better viewing experiences there are!


Agreed. But with CRT there is a higher maintenance cost, more frequent maintenance to keep it "tuned", and its very expensive to start with. No question, if you have the money, and the maintenance resources in your area, CRT imagery is a great alternative.

With the advances in 3-chip DLP, LCOS, and other alternatives (all at a much lower price), I suspect CRT's future is somewhat limited....but thats just my guess.


mjs31 said:


> DLP and LCD are very close in viewing IMHO. Both about the same size for a 50" tv and both offer great pictures. As for the pixel comment...yes they do say something about stuck pixels, but I have not had any issues what so ever.


My experience is identical to yours - no problems whatsoever with either format. My 50" Sony 3-chip RP LCD unit has amazing HD imagery, while my 3-chip DLP projector displays eye-popping HD images with vibrant colors and contrast (almost 3-d looking) on a 110" screen in our Home Theater.

I have to confess, that I have a strong bias against plasma, as I've known 3 people who ended up burned (no pun intended) with their purchases of plasma units - all 3 had burn-in issues. One was a first generation plasma, while the 2 others were very recent. All 3 had profession installs and calibrations. It only took about 3 months to begin showing their burn-in problems. Since these were all units costing more than $7500, it left a very strong bad taste in their mouths on plasma.

To be fair, I bet you can find a bad experience with almost any form of HD TV or projector. That said, some seem to have a track record of problems greater than others. At the end of the day, information on sites like this one are terrific, as well as doing your own homework by talking to current owners (for goodness sake - go *see* a bunch of different units - not in stores, since they manipulate units for demos and don't calibrate them most of the time - see them in homes). Comparative shopping is a good thing.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

With so much focus on the screen image, people forget about the chassis. It's important to note that the cooler the mechanics inside, the longer they will last. Heat kills. The attached image is a perfect set for you, and may be the last you ever need with its exclusive "cool-chassis" design. CRT's are certainly the choice.:grin:


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

All of your opinions on tv's are basically correct. IMO, it does come down to what you need the tv to do. If you want to view at wide angles, etc, think plasma. If you are paranoid about burn in, think LCD or DLP. If you want a wall mount, LCD or Plasma., if not, then anything.

There are pros and cons to all of the models. Each individual has to weigh them out for their living room, family style, etc.

My dad, bless his heart, keeps saying he is waiting to find out which 'style' is the clear cut winner. I said that will never happen. I said the styles are just as important as what brand you want. Some love Sony, Pioneer, etc, some don't. Some love plasma, some don't.

I love plasma, its fit my personality, living room, family, etc.


----------



## lenwink (Jul 8, 2006)

nhaydon said:


> I have a Pioneer Plasma, a Sony LCD and an Optoma HD72 DLP projector and the Pioneer by far is the best looking of the 3. I know the Panasonic Plasma's are supposed outstanding also.


I have 4 HDTV in my home. I have an LCD, a DLP, a 65" 5 year old Mits rear projection, and a new 58" Panasonic Plasma. The LCD picture is great, but the Plasma is unbelievable....like watching it in person making it a whole new way of watching. The color is dazzling. Each generation is better than the last.


----------



## cw18306 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have an early HDTV CRT RCA F38310 38". It is a beast weighing in at 218 lbs! It supports up to 1080i. When watching HD on 1080i, it looks 3D! CRT's have the best brightness, contrast ratios I have yet seen. The only problem is the weight.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cw18306 said:


> I have an early HDTV CRT RCA F38310 38". It is a beast weighing in at 218 lbs! It supports up to 1080i. When watching HD on 1080i, it looks 3D! CRT's have the best brightness, contrast ratios I have yet seen. The only problem is the weight.


I have a friend with a similar unit - he calls it the "snowmobile on the ceiling". the picture's great though.


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

As was already mentioned, evaluate your room and use your eyes. Go to Best Buy or somewhere that has all types on display. For me, LCDs always looked cloudy unless they are being viewed straight-on. I was drawn to plasma because of the picture quality and viewing angle. I can sit anywhere in my room and the picture is great. It is mounted between 2 windows, so there is no backlighting. Let your eyes (and your pocket book) decide.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Just got one of the new Hitachi Ultravision plasmas (have a 3-year old Sony 32-inch HD plasma as well, and it still looks great), a 42-inch panel, and it looks pretty good to me. Have to do a lot of fiddling/calibrating, but for HD sources, it looks fine. And very inexpensive, around $1,800 at CC with discounts.

I say they all look pretty good depending on the source and the adjustments you make (or have a professional make). I just like plasma over LCD because of the angle viewing issues, though I know LCDs are getting much, much better.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a Toshiba 55" Rear Projection, and I've had it since 2000. It does 1080 and looks really good. Due to the age, however, it only has component for the HD inputs, but still looks great. Also, every so often, I have to mess with the Convergence, which is a pain. The consensus is right, 42" or so is it for LCD, even @ 42", it starts losing some quality compared to other techs, if you are anywhere near the 42" line, go with something else.

One last thing to consider with the size of the tv is where you will be sitting relative to it. The bigger the TV, the further you need to sit back. Otherwise, you will start getting serious headaches. There's some formula on it, you can look it up, I don't remember what it is, but the last thing you want to do is spend $3000+ only to find HD stand for Headache Delivery!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've got a Samsung 61" DLP and I love it. Excellent PQ and good overall value. For more opinions on sets, check out our sister site at avsforum.com. Excellent source of information on a while host of a/v issues.

John


----------



## praneeth (Sep 13, 2006)

One additional thought when choosing between a Plasma and a LCD is if you think you might be moving. Plasma screens have to be transported upright, most moving insurers will not even cover plasmas because they get damaged so easily. So, if that is a concern I would go for a LCD or a DLP. CRT does have good picture quality but requires maintenance to keep it going, its an outgoing technology so if you are ok with having something outdated (at a low price) that should work. It's big, bulky heavy and will require maintenance (tuning).
I am very happy with my Panasonic Plasma, everyone who comes over is amazed at the picture quality  But... moving was not pleasant... Moishes Moving in NYC.. they turned the TV on its side..  

But... it survived!

Just something to keep in mind.



Oh.. also.. Burn-in is only an issue with older plasmas.. New plasma screens are not susceptible to easy burn-in.. they come with screen savers etc that will protect the screen and the manufacturing process itself is better. But doesn't mean you should pause you xBox 360 and leave that on your screen for an hour!

I have had no issue with burn in...


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

If the depth of the set is not an issue, in my mind there is no reason to pay the extra $$ for LCD or plasma.

I have a 50" Samsung DLP and it is awesome. Don't even entertain the people that talk about the"rainbow" affect from DLPs, no new sets have had this problem since going to a 10,000 RPM color wheel several years ago, and Samsung has now exceeded 14,000 RPMs on their color wheels. It simply is not an issue.

I have to confess though that if I were buying a new 50" set today, it would probably be a Sony 1080P KDS50A2000 set. This is a rear projection set with Sony's version of LCOS (liquid crystal on silicon). It is a similar technology to DLP (which I still love), but is a little more simplistic in that it requires no mechanical color wheel. 

For me, my second choice would be a Samsung 1080P DLP set. To me, the Sony has a slight edge because of the more simplistic design, and true 1:1 pixel mapping. All current 1080P DLP rear projection sets use a TI DLP chip that has diamond shaped pixels that "wobulate" to create two pixels from one physical mirror on the chip. The result of this has been endlessly debated, but the general belief is that it causes a slight tradeoff in perceived resolution, but benefits from a smoother image. I prefer the more crisp look of true 1:1 pixel mapping, and the Sony LCOS sets have this, and are also very smooth in appearance, and simpler mechanically.

You can get a Sony 1080P KDS50A2000 at Best Buy on sale now for $2,250. If you want to save a little money, go with a Samsung 720P HLS series set. The 720P sets are pretty darn good, and don't forget that the 1080P sets actually exceed the capabilities of any of the satellite companies anyway.

I watch all TV shows in their original aspect ratios, which today still means alot of 4:3 stuff with bars on each side. I can't even fathom the idea that anyone would consider paying thousands of dollars for a set where viewing it in this way has even the slightest risk of damaging the set (such as plasma sets).

If depth is an issue go with a good LCD set unless you require an enormous viewing angle in which case your only real choice is plasma.

Stay away from CRT projection, dead technology with poor picture quality, no reason I can think of to get it.


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Hmmm... OK.. so DLP falls into my "Projector with wall hanging screen" catagory then? nothing new for adding a 6th catagory?


You are describing front projection DLP, rear projection DLP has no "hanging screen".


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

One other thing to remember when you look a sets at a place like best buy is that to me, it appears that they stack the deck to make the more expensive sets look better.

The way they do this is by sometimes having the DLP sets up higher so that your viewing angle is very poor. The result is that it makes the expensive plasma's and LCDs look much brighter, and it makes it easier to talk someone into spending the extra $$$

Any rear projection set should be setup so that the middle of the screen is at eye level when sitting down viewing TV. It doesn't matter what it looks like when it's 10ft in the air at Best Buy and not angled down.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I've got a 2 year old Samsung 50" DLP. Bought it for two reasons:

1) at the time (July '04) the cost of a 50" plasma was around $5-6k. The DLP looked very good with HD images too.

2) I was moving into a new house and thought I'd rather have our old 250+ Pound 32" Sony TV moved once by the movers. I figured I'm paying to use their backs anyway, why move the old TV twice. The DLP weighs about 75 pounds, very managable between my wife & me.

That said, my inlaws bought a new Panasonic 50in plasma. It actually costs less than my DLP 2 years ago. 

The new DLP's are 1080p sets, while I've seen only one 1080p plasma, a pricey but NICE Pioneer.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

bigviking said:


> Stay away from CRT projection, dead technology with poor picture quality, no reason I can think of to get it.


Stay away from posters with comments like this  while it is a "dead" technology, many people agree that it has a great picture quality...will it be that way in 3-5 years, no but right now I will put my kp46wt500 that has been aligned, and converged up against anything and bet it will prove if not better then, equal to alot of TV's.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

don't buy a plasma if you have a heating vent or sunny window right next to your tv either it will dammage the screen too.. have seen several sets dammaged this way...


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

After spending about 6 months researching and deciding which HD display I wanted, I figured out that most people will tell you that whatever they bought is the best. there is a ton of independent information available regarding the differences in display technology. There are a lot of myths and misinformation presented in forums because someone heard from a co-worker of a cousin of a friend. 

The question, "what is best....." is very subjective. It depends on many variables. Viewing angle, viewing distance, lighting conditions, budget, size, features, etc. Then once that has been decided, the field is narrowed by contrast ratio, black level, gradation, color rendering, ad nauseum.

Without qauntifying the request, the answers will only serve to spark debates. This is one of the reasons that someone suggested AVS forum. The users there are usually very good about digging down to the requirements and explaining the differences and making recommendations based on those requirements.

OR.... you could just buy a 58" Panasonic like I did :lol:


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> The new DLP's are 1080p sets, while I've seen only one 1080p plasma, a pricey but NICE Pioneer.


Interesting fact that I found doing my research, unless your viewing dtsance is 3 feet or less, any more than 720p is imperceivable. 1080p sets are available now, but at a > $7500 premium over 1080i, the difference is more bragging rights than actual viewing quality.

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/1567/the-progressive-tradeoff.html


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> Stay away from posters with comments like this  while it is a "dead" technology, many people agree that it has a great picture quality...will it be that way in 3-5 years, no but right now I will put my kp46wt500 that has been aligned, and converged up against anything and bet it will prove if not better then, equal to alot of TV's.


Yea I had a rear projection tube. Guess what happened? After 3 years, burn in. Not my fault really because most stations that broadcast HD programs also broadcast thier commercials in 4:3 with black bars. So after a while I was able to notice lines on the side of the screen. So now I have a Sony 55' LCOS TV. I never have to worry about burn in and the picture quality is 10x's better than my previous Rear Projection Tube Sony. I don't notice any washout from the sides. I have heard that plasmas are better now with burn in, but are not exempt from it. So to me LCD is the safest way to go now. Unless you want to take the chance of replacing your TV in 3 or 4 years. Maybe when all content is broadcast in 16:9 I will change my opinion.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

HaiChinGow said:


> Interesting fact that I found doing my research, unless your viewing dtsance is 3 feet or less, any more than 720p is imperceivable. 1080p sets are available now, but at a > $7500 premium over 1080i, the difference is more bragging rights than actual viewing quality.
> 
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/1567/the-progressive-tradeoff.html


The prices have dropped way lower than that. Here is a JVC 1080p for $2600.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7699038&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat95100050004&id=1138084693851


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> One last thing to consider with the size of the tv is where you will be sitting relative to it. The bigger the TV, the further you need to sit back. Otherwise, you will start getting serious headaches. There's some formula on it, you can look it up, I don't remember what it is, but the last thing you want to do is spend $3000+ only to find HD stand for Headache Delivery!


Another interesting fact that I discovered. Headaches and uncomfortable viewing is usually attributed to poorly designed or poorly calibrated sets such as in overpowered contrast and/or brightness. Larger displays of decent quality when properly calibrated offer a more immersive viewing experience akin to that of a movie theater.

Viewing distance calculator:

http://www.myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

Twosted said:


> The prices have dropped way lower than that. Here is a JVC 1080p for $2600.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7699038&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat95100050004&id=1138084693851


I should have qualified that statement. When you have found a set that offers deep blacks, high contrast, superior edge resolution, non rear projection.... then the differential will be more than what is reasonable for the imperceivable resoution increase.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

HaiChinGow said:


> I should have qualified that statement. When you have found a set that offers deep blacks, high contrast, superior edge resolution, non rear projection.... then the differential will be more than what is reasonable for the imperceivable resoution increase.


Huh?


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> Stay away from posters with comments like this  while it is a "dead" technology, many people agree that it has a great picture quality...will it be that way in 3-5 years, no but right now I will put my kp46wt500 that has been aligned, and converged up against anything and bet it will prove if not better then, equal to alot of TV's.


In your own post, you have given the original poster reasons not to get a CRT projection TV. Agreeing that it is a "dead" technology, that needs periodic adjustment for alignment and convergence. Maybe equal to alot of TVs in PQ, but certainly not as good as other modern rear projection TVs (DLP and LCOS). I'm not saying that if you have one, you should get rid of it, or that the picture is poor, it's just not a wise choice to buy one these days.

If you disagree, please explain the benefits of rear-projection CRT over rear-projection DLP or LCOS in some detail.

For smaller (non projection) TVs, CRT still stacks up pretty well against the competition (except for weight and size). But, as soon as you start looking into larger projection TVs, CRT just doesn't stack up to it's competition.


----------



## HaiChinGow (Oct 4, 2006)

Twosted said:


> Huh?


It means that on a high quality display, if all things were equal except for one doing 10801 native and the other doing 1080p native that the premium being charged for the 1080p set is wasted money because you couldn't really tell the difference while viewing.

I should say that this relates to resolution. action scenes and sports are a whole other issue where one could argue that 720p is better than 1080i. This could almost get us back on topic if i say that the HR20 should be set to output 720p instead of 1080i for sports.

http://ezinearticles.com/?720p-Vs-1080i-HDTV&id=91443


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

HaiChinGow said:


> It means that on a high quality display, if all things were equal except for one doing 10801 native and the other doing 1080p native that the premium being charged for the 1080p set is wasted money because you couldn't really tell the difference while viewing.
> 
> (I should say that this relates to resolution. action scenes and sports are a whole other issue where one could argue that 720p is better than 1080i)


I agree with that. I was only trying to show that 1080p sets are not $7500+. I can't even find a 1080p tube set that is available comercially, projection or standard.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I miss the days when you walked to your TV and selected UHF on the main dial.. and then had to turn a second dial numbered like 20-100 that made really neat clicking sounds and was very hard to read.


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

Slyster said:


> I miss the days when you walked to your TV and selected UHF on the main dial.. and then had to turn a second dial numbered like 20-100 that made really neat clicking sounds and was very hard to read.


LOL, those were the days.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Sony CRT and its great. Looking at the Sony 50" SXRD. Awesome picture. Check it out.


----------



## chdwil (Sep 6, 2006)

Slyster said:


> OK... not the best forum perhaps.. but it's the only forum I really view and use on DBStalk and seems so very active!
> 
> *What IS the best option today for BEST color and BEST image quality etc...*
> 
> ...


Right now I would get a Sony SXRD. Then DLP from Samsung or other high rated DLP set.

The most important thing to consider right now is if it is 1080p. Sony SXRD has the highest ratings just about everywhere for picture quality. But plasma may be your thing if you want a flat, heavy, and hot TV on your wall for about $2000.00 more. But it would a great picture if it was 1080p.


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

chdwil said:


> Right now I would get a Sony SXRD. Then DLP from Samsung or other high rated DLP set.
> 
> The most important thing to consider right now is if it is 1080p. Sony SXRD has the highest ratings just about everywhere for picture quality. But plasma may be your thing if you want a flat, heavy, and hot TV on your wall for about $2000.00 more. But it would a great picture if it was 1080p.


This is the same set I recommended in my first post KDSXXA2000, whereXX=screen size. Awesome sets, a step above the older 3LCD sets offered by Sony for several reasons. You can't go wrong with this one, unless your intent is to hang it on a wall, and have it also function as a space heater.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The second dial actually went from 14 to 64. That was the highest channel at the time. I've still got a (working) TV that won't tune above channel 64.

Carl


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

bigviking said:


> In your own post, you have given the original poster reasons not to get a CRT projection TV. Agreeing that it is a "dead" technology, that needs periodic adjustment for alignment and convergence. Maybe equal to alot of TVs in PQ, but certainly not as good as other modern rear projection TVs (DLP and LCOS). I'm not saying that if you have one, you should get rid of it, or that the picture is poor, it's just not a wise choice to buy one these days.
> 
> If you disagree, please explain the benefits of rear-projection CRT over rear-projection DLP or LCOS in some detail.
> 
> For smaller (non projection) TVs, CRT still stacks up pretty well against the competition (except for weight and size). But, as soon as you start looking into larger projection TVs, CRT just doesn't stack up to it's competition.


the only part I quoted was CRT with POOR picture quality, when in the sight of many it has the best picture quality...plus my "dead" technology was explained earlier in the fact that companies dont have a high mark up like they use to with it, and have decided to go to the "new' technologies...not that it is not a good set, just that people buy into marketing of tvs now and HAVE to have the plasmas or dlps or lcds when in fact a CRT is just as good for their needs. Trust me I agree that some of the newer tvs (1080p) and so on are better, I am not that dumb thats why I put a smilie


----------



## mikethewxguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Why not buy a nice Projector?

I have the Panasonic AE900U and a 106" Da-Lite screen

Paid about $1550 for everything, not to mention I sold an LG 42" EDTV for $1200

Best Purchase I have ever made...I love my Panny!

HD-DVD, XBOX 360 and HD programming look amazing. If you have the space/right room, I don't see why anyone would spend $3-$4k for something half the size (50"?) when you gould easily double that for half the cost.

Just my .02


----------



## bbchurch (Oct 8, 2006)

I just purchased a new set a couple weeks ago after many long nights researching and going back and forth on what to get and I have found out that every type of technology has it's own pros and cons. I spent three weekends in a row at electronic stores comparing sets. Here is what I considered before making my decision. 

Plasma has a glass screen that can reflect light it also has a set life span 
(granted it is around 50000 hours) it also can be affected by static images (burn-in easier that the other types but they have worked to improve on this) but in the plus column it has an excellent picture. Also can get expensive in the bigger sizes. Plasma sets have one of the largest viewing angles of any type. (as long as there is no glare) One rare occasion they can get a "stuck" pixel. They are thin and can be mounted to a wall like a picture. Does better in a limited light condition. Except a few higher priced models these only come in 720p.

LCD flat panels does not have the glass screen but I think they can have the screen door effect it can be a little slow on fast motion scenes. Also the flat panel LCDs are relatively new to the market and can be a little more pricey compared to the other types. I never really considered this type so I didn't look to hard into the details of how they worked. Also can be mounted to a wall. 

Rear Projection this type includes several subtypes
They are a little bit less than the flat panels. They now come in two resolutions 1080p or 720p the advantage being that supposedly you can set closer to the 1080 and still a more clear picture because of the more tightly packed pixels. Basically you can get a bigger set with 1080p verses a 720p and have the same picture quality. (at least in theory) The one disadvantage to rear projection tv (and front projection) is the light bulb must be replaced periodically (manufactures say around 4000-6000 hours but it can vary greatly) at a cost of 200-300 dollars. Most all projection sets have a anti-glare screen but they have to be guarded against hard knocks as well. The screen also has a limited viewing angle but as long as you are in the viewing angle it has a great picture. Some people claim to be able to see a "silk screen effect" as a result of the anti-glare screen. These sets are lighter than the flat panels as well. But they also require a stand to set on and can not be mounted on the wall. (but they are relatively slim)
Each type has its own pros and cons here as well

DLP handles a fast moving picture well it has no potential for burn in and has been around for several years now. dlp sets have an extemely bright picture when viewed inside its intended angle. Some people say they can see the rainbow effect with the color wheel other people never see it. Also they can on occasion get a "dead" pixel. DLp is the lightest of all the tv sets for their size. Dlp is also the brighest of all sets. The price is usually around 2000-2500 for a 50-56 inch set.

LCD projection sets have a good picture as well does not get burn in although I have heard that the pixels may have to be "reset" if a image stays on too long (just display something with a solid color like a blue screen). The set also has a limited viewing angle and if you get a larger screen and set to close you may see the screen door effect. Also they can on rare occasion get a "dead" pixel. LCD can have a slight lag time with games. I believe they only come in 720p and LCD is the usually the least expensive of all projection models around 1500-1800 for a 50-56 inch set.

LCOS has two main forms SXRD by sony and HDILA by JVC. These sets have a excellent picture. The sony only comes in 1080p the JVC comes in 1080p and 720p. The technology eleminates the screen door effect. However some people have complained about getting a "green tint" to the sony sets (again some people have noticed it some people have not) It looks more like a specific problem with a few sets instead of the entire line from what I have studied on it. The 1080p sets are the most expensive of all rear projection sets usually around 2500-3500 for 50-60 inch model.

CRT still around but getting harder everyday to find a good selection. They have a beautiful picture when set right but they are bulky and heavy. the bigger projection sets are being retired due to larger demand and mark up on the other types. They require alignment adjustments every so often and they due have a limited viewing angle as well.

So as you can see they all have goods and they all have bads. You just have to look at what is important to you. What is your space requirements? 
What is your lighting like? What are your viewing habits? Do You play video games? Every person has different wants and needs some people's rooms would not work well with a plasma due to light issues, some people might need a rear projection due to the viewing angle. It just depends on your circumstances. The best thing to do is go to a local electronics store (seveal stores if you can) and look and see which type looks the best to you (bear in mind the field is not level in a store enviroment but it should give you a general idea) All HDTVs look great with HD programming the great equalizer is the SD programming so ask if you can see regular programming on them as well.
As for me I will tell you that I decided to get the Samsung 56" DLP 1080 set. Had it 2 weeks and so far so good. It worked better for my room because we have a large patio door opposite to the set. Also it was on sale for a better price that weekend got it for $1964 (couldn't pass it up at that price) But that was my choice your situation may dictate something different. Hope this helps instead of just making your decision worse.

To all you "regulars" here feel free to correct me if I am wrong anywhere. I am new here and just wanted to try and relay my experience and thoughts on this matter. I joined to learn more about D* HD offerings and to see about upgrading to the hr20 but wanted to see how well it works.

Thanks 
Billy


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Very informative and interesting post Billy! tx. Printing this whole thread out just to have a hard copy.. Going TV shopping. But not for 6 months at least.. probably will change even more in just that amount of time.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

LCD Burn in...

I am a bit confused about all the claims I see that LCS TV's don't have a risk of burn in. I just bought a Samsung 32" LCD and there are warnings in the manual about burn in from the Black bars and other steady images. 

I called Samsung to get more information and their customer service department told me that any steady image on the screen could cause burn in after 2 hours. 

So now I am paranoid about falling asleep in front of my TV!


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

We have an LG plasma and it is great. When a still image is being displayed, the PQ of the LCD and plasma is very comparable. However, when you watch things like TV shows, sports, and movies, the camera tends to film stuff that is moving across the screen. When watching football on the LCD, I see the ghosting as the action is going down the field. When watching it on the plasma it looks perfect still. 

The LG we bought came built in with a "whitewash" screen that you can put on to remove burnin. There is also an orbiter and an inverter. I spoke to the CSR at LG about the probability of the system burining in and they said it was very unlikely that normal vewing habits would cause the plasma to burn in. 

I am not a huge fan of projectors front or rear simply because of the high priced replacement bulb. I have build my own LCD projector that uses a 50 dollar bulb for this very reason. The PQ is nice on the LCD projector but not as good or vibrant as the plasma.

So, to contradict Jeremy W, LCD's are crap! ;-)


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Twosted said:


> The prices have dropped way lower than that. Here is a JVC 1080p for $2600.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7699038&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat95100050004&id=1138084693851


Aye, I've got a Sony 60" A2000 1080P set - LOVE IT 

I looked into at 46" JVC LCD, but the new LCoS TVs offer, IMO, a way better bang for the buck. It wasn't cheap, but the extra size on the Sony, coupled with the future-proofing on buying a newer technology will hopefully keep me happy for several years. (And it makes for great viewing when watching THE BEARS stomp all the competition in the NFC!)

And, for what it's worth, reports like this http://www.cepro.com/news/editorial/14413.html kind of freaked me out about the future of plasma . . .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pyrettablaze said:


> I spoke to the CSR at LG about the probability of the system burning in and they said it was very unlikely that normal viewing habits would cause the plasma to burn in.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of projectors front or rear simply because of the high priced replacement bulb.


What did you think LG was going to say - "By the way, you bought a piece of soon-to-be-trashed-by-burn-in junk?" Their speculation is your risk. :eek2:

Projector and rear projection lamps range from $139 to about $490. My Front projection DLP has over 2,500 hours of life on the original bulb over 2 1/2 years - the replacement will cost about $260 - but its still going strong. Not that much for getting a fantastic color and contrast picture for almost 3 years of HD viewing.

On the other hand, I could have been lowering my home heating bills by putting in a portable nuclear furnace, commonly known as a plasma TV. Forget the bulb, by now the whole thing could have been burned up/in...


----------



## dark0ps (Oct 1, 2006)

OK Here's my $.02:
If you're a videophile, Plasma screens are a very good choice. If I were to purchase a plasma, it would be a Panasonic (based on price, quality, etc).

Today's LCD screens are good - I would stack up a top of the line Sharp against the Panasonic and judge for yourself. Don't try to compare any screens in a bright store like Best Buy or Circuit City - they have to crank the settings to compete against the flouresent lights.

For whatever reason I can see the "rainbow effect" on DLP I & II projectors (front or rear - most dramaticly in front) so that's not an option for me.

I opted to go with a Panasonix PT-AX100U LCD projector for the size, quality, "wow factor", and desire to see Battlestar Galactica on a 12' screen. I started with a NEC LT380 borrowed from work (very bright, good video quality for a business PJ) and decided I'd try a PJ optomized for Home Theater use - before I bought the NEC. I tried the Panasonic PT-AE900U and was blown away with the difference. I defeinately reccomend a home theater PJ over a business PJ. I returned the PT-AE900U for the PT-AX100U because it's every bit as good, but also brighter and with a more dramatic contrast ratio. There was no perceptable "screen door effect" on either Panasonic.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

How I evaluated which to buy (looking at 50" or greater):

1. Video Quality

LCD: stuck pixels, motion artifacts, smearing. I didn't like any of them I looked at, no matter what size.

Plasma: Very good video quality. Too expensive, too fragile, potential burn-in, not modularly constructed, absurdly expensive to repair.

RP CRT: Good video quality, good price, poor geometry stability, short lifetime (5 years, guns dim, 800 bucks a shot to replace guns) (I have owned 3)

DLP: Very good video quality, brightness, reasonable contrast, perfect geometry, potential for rainbow effect. Good price vs. performance. Easily fixed due to modular construction and not many parts to fail. (bulb failure is a certainty)

2. Price performance over the "long haul" (> 3 years)

DLP was the best.

For me, once I saw all the units in operation, I found the DLP (Samsung HL-R5667W 56") did not cause me to see Rainbows. The Plasma might have had one of the best pictures. The LCD's were awful and the D-ILAs were nothing special. So I went with the Samsung DLP and have been overjoyed with my choice. (It's so nice not to have buyer's remorse!)...and the HDMI works (from day one) with the HR20.

I couldn't actually have buyer's remorse on the HR20...I got it for next to nothing. I got it as a work in progress and so far it is exceeded my expectations for something just a few months old. 

I will say, I did NOT recommend the HR20 to a friend. I told him to get the H20. He is VERY happy with it. He would not have been happy with the HR20, even with my positive experience with it.


----------



## Twosted (Sep 18, 2006)

pyrettablaze said:


> I am not a huge fan of projectors front or rear simply because of the high priced replacement bulb. I have build my own LCD projector that uses a 50 dollar bulb for this very reason. The PQ is nice on the LCD projector but not as good or vibrant as the plasma.
> 
> So, to contradict Jeremy W, LCD's are crap! ;-)


I have a Sony KDF-E55A20. The replacement bulb is listed at $199 on thier website. To me that's not expensive. Like I said in my previous posts I had to replace my old TV because of burn in. So I was not willing to take the chance of it happening again. You can get ghosting during sports programs. But I don't see it at all. Sony's LCD technology is way better than anyone elses out there.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

carl6 said:


> The second dial actually went from 14 to 64. That was the highest channel at the time. I've still got a (working) TV that won't tune above channel 64.
> 
> Carl


I remember when they went all the way to 83. When did UHF stop at 64?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hasan, I don't know what LCD's you looked at, flat panel or RP, but I'm very happy with my Sammy LN-S4696, and this is coming from a Sony KDE50XBR950. And about your comment for stuck pixels, the three LCD"s that I have don't have any, the Sony plasma had one stuck on.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> Hasan, I don't know what LCD's you looked at, flat panel or RP, but I'm very happy with my Sammy LN-S4696, and this is coming from a Sony KDE50XBR950. And about your comment for stuck pixels, the three LCD"s that I have don't have any, the Sony plasma had one stuck on.


Yes, we are fortunate to have so many good displays to choose from. Glad you like your Sammy. After serving in Korea from '67 thru '69, you wouldn't have convinced me then that I would respect, much less own a Korean TV!


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

dark0ps said:


> OK Here's my $.02:
> If you're a videophile, Plasma screens are a very good choice. If I were to purchase a plasma, it would be a Panasonic (based on price, quality, etc).
> 
> Today's LCD screens are good - I would stack up a top of the line Sharp against the Panasonic and judge for yourself. Don't try to compare any screens in a bright store like Best Buy or Circuit City - they have to crank the settings to compete against the flouresent lights.
> ...


Well, I puchased a 42" Panasonic plasma and a 50" Panasonic plasma, 42" for the bedroom and the 50" for the living room. Seventh generation plasma and do not worry about burn in as do no play games on the screen nor worry abouth
bars burning in on the sides. My wife and I love the pictures on these 2 tvs
as have the H20 for the 42" and the HR20 for the 50". check out sources, including Consumer Reports and this was top of list. Their only kick back was the audio as mine is turned off as is hooked up to Pioneer Elite VSX72 with 
Bose 1300 system. My 42' is hooked up to the Bose 1-2-3 sound system.
Also, you can now purchase the 42" Panasonic for about $1800 at SAMS
and the 50" Panasonic for about $2700 at Brandsmart or $2800 at SAMS.
The price is about $100 more at Walmart as they now carry both these..
if not in store, is on line .... very pleased with my Panasonic plasma tvs..


----------



## redbirdruss (Aug 20, 2006)

I have Pioneer 42" and 50" Plasmas.
IMHO, they have the best picture of any I have seen plus they have a cool glossy black surround.


----------



## bluesjam (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm supposed to get my Pioneer Plasma (5070) today, can't wait! Replacing a Sammy 50" DLP.

Maybe the HR20 will fall in love with the Plasma and starts behaving like a dvr!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

chdwil said:


> Right now I would get a Sony SXRD. Then DLP from Samsung or other high rated DLP set.
> 
> The most important thing to consider right now is if it is 1080p. Sony SXRD has the highest ratings just about everywhere for picture quality. But plasma may be your thing if you want a flat, heavy, and hot TV on your wall for about $2000.00 more. But it would a great picture if it was 1080p.


I went with the 50" Samsung DLP 1080p. Apparently Samsung makes the panels for many of Sony's TVs. I spent a bit more for the 1080p to make sure the TV will be able to deliver that resolution when channels start delivering that way. It's such a big investment I wanted to make sure I wasn't buying too short. I've seen other comments in the thread about the DLP's brightness. This is absolutely true. In fact I've got it set to "Movie" mode (for darker rooms) no matter what time of day. It also has an excellent viewing angle. Just my .02


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> I spent a bit more for the 1080p to make sure the TV will be able to deliver that resolution when channels start delivering that way.


1080p broadcasts are at *least* 10 years away, and that's even pushing it. It's basically not even on the radar.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

1080p BROADCASTS are, but broadcasts (cable, sat) are not the only uses for televisions these days. Gaming is heading that way MUCH sooner than 10 years, and some technologies have to convert interlaced signals to progressive internally for display anyway.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> 1080p BROADCASTS are, but broadcasts (cable, sat) are not the only uses for televisions these days. Gaming is heading that way MUCH sooner than 10 years, and some technologies have to convert interlaced signals to progressive internally for display anyway.


Right. I should have clarified my decision was about more than the broadcasts themselves. My bad.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> 1080p BROADCASTS are, but broadcasts (cable, sat) are not the only uses for televisions these days.


Oh I know. I've got an Xbox 360 sitting right here next to me, hooked up to my HDTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pyrettablaze said:


> I am not a huge fan of projectors front or rear simply because of the high priced replacement bulb. I have build my own LCD projector that uses a 50 dollar bulb for this very reason. The PQ is nice on the LCD projector but not as good or vibrant as the plasma.


If you think the projector bulbs are expensive, you need to investigate the cost of a backlight for a flat screen.


----------



## kevnallen (Sep 11, 2006)

mikethewxguy said:


> Why not buy a nice Projector?
> 
> I have the Panasonic AE900U and a 106" Da-Lite screen
> 
> ...


And I agree that a projector has the most bang for the buck if you have the right room (that is space for screen, projector placement and can control the light).


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

jfalkingham said:


> With so much focus on the screen image, people forget about the chassis. It's important to note that the cooler the mechanics inside, the longer they will last. Heat kills. The attached image is a perfect set for you, and may be the last you ever need with its exclusive "cool-chassis" design. CRT's are certainly the choice.:grin:


That's funny... my Aunt still has one of those TV's... she refuses to get cable or satellite and only watches local OTA stations in analog. The picture is still great, though. :hurah:


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

Originally when I wanted to do HDTV I first got a Samsung CRT Flat 16:9 screen that was 26". Problem was after a year or so I got tired of the geometry issues. For some reason these only effected the Samsung CRT Flat widescreen models. This TV was very heavy. I got rid of it. 

I wanted to get a 42" Samsung DLP. Man they have the deepest blacks. DLP has the deepest blacks. You do have to sit on the level it is at though. Put the TV at viewing level and it will look great. Anyways my wife said no it had to fit in the armoire aka TV Cabinet. 

So I went ahead and bought the Samsung LNR328W. IT is a 32" Samsung LCD HDTV. It is widescreen. I had turn off all that added stuff. Like the brightness thing and the dynamic contrast. It was hard to see dark images on my Xbox 360. Anyways it is a very nice TV and nice space saver. One thing though it has 2 stuck subpixels. One is a blue one that you can see on a black screen, one is a black one that you can see ona blue background. Now to see these subpixels you got to be like 6 inches from the screen to see. And even then you won't see them unless you look real hard. When you sit down it look good. Now if you get a stuck full pixel that would be messed up. had one on my first LCD I brought home same model. It was a red one, and could easily bee seen on a black screen so with black bars on the side it annoyed me.

Just remember over time you may get single pixel problems.

Plasma. Like the guy said plasmas now are very nice. If you get any burn in it will be during the first 100 hours of the TV being on. After that you won't see burn in at all. I never have owned one, but I know alot about electronics. Also the guy above is right move this thing in vertical posistion. It can blow a gas chamber. I don't know if that is the right term but if you blow one of the gas things it won't be pretty. 

If you want something flat. Go plasma. If you want something cheaper and flat go LCD. I would get DLP over CRT. If it doesn't matter if it is flat or space saving I would get a Samsung 1080p or 720p DLP HDTV! 

I also just love Samsung Tvs.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> Originally when I wanted to do HDTV I first got a Samsung CRT Flat 16:9 screen that was 26". Problem was after a year or so I got tired of the geometry issues. For some reason these only effected the Samsung CRT Flat widescreen models. This TV was very heavy. I got rid of it.
> 
> I wanted to get a 42" Samsung DLP. Man they have the deepest blacks. DLP has the deepest blacks. You do have to sit on the level it is at though. Put the TV at viewing level and it will look great. Anyways my wife said no it had to fit in the armoire aka TV Cabinet.
> 
> ...


I have a Samsung 32" LCD. I love it! The HR20 does SD much better than the Hughes Series 2 did. But I still would use a CRT if I was going to watch SD primarly. HDTV on this unit is incredible though. LCD has come far in a couple of years.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a Sony XBR 34" crt that I bought in 2002. I've had some people ask if they could buy it, after seeing the HD picture. I could get get almost $1500 for it. After looking at the Sony 50" SXRD, I just might take the offer!


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> 50 feet? My god!!!


 Is it on a 48' flat bed semi trailer? With 2' hanging off the tail gate ? :grin: OMG i can add !!!


----------



## pyrettablaze (Sep 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> If you think the projector bulbs are expensive, you need to investigate the cost of a backlight for a flat screen.


True but I would have to believe that the backlight would last way longer than the commercial projector bulbs.

http://www.lumenlab.com


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

All these technologies have their good and bad points and it really does come down to personal preference.

I have a Sony 34XBR800 CRT set that a purchased a little over three years ago and the picutre is simply awesome. Geometry issues were corrected under warranty. For black levels CRTs can't be beat.

What I don't like about the set is that it is two feet deep and weighs 206lbs. It's a beast and takes up alot of real estate. I also wish it had a bigger screen, but I think that's a common problem we all have.

If I was to buy a new set today to replace it, I would personally go with a 46" LCD set, most likely a Sony 1080p. Still very expensive but they do intrique me.

A cheaper alternative might be the Vizio Gallevia 46" at Costco.....720p...not as sharp, but at $1,899....$1,699 with current coupon....seems to be a steal.

I don't like plasma, not because of PQ, but they generate alot of heat and that bothers me. 

The rear projection DLP and LCos sets are also very nice, but there is still something more exciting about a true 'flar panel".

I'll be looking for a 32" bedroom set one of these days.....maybe closer to Christmas as the prices continue to drop.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I love my Aquos.. great picture not one problem with it. Had it over a year. lamp does cost $200 but at this rate I'll be dead before it...


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen or owned the Samsung LED DLP? With all this talk about replacement bulbs, this technology puts the bulb life around 20,000 hours, and I don't think it uses the color wheel either.


Eric


----------



## bigviking (Sep 20, 2006)

Eraven34 said:


> Has anyone seen or owned the Samsung LED DLP? With all this talk about replacement bulbs, this technology puts the bulb life around 20,000 hours, and I don't think it uses the color wheel either.
> 
> Eric


I haven't owned one of the Samsung LED sets, but I do have a Samsung DLP. I have had it for two years, and now have 2,000 hours on the bulb.

I think I could buy 15 years worth of bulbs for the price difference, so I just don't think that the price difference is justified.

The other main engineering difference with the Samsung LED DLPs is that they have no mechanical color wheel. But, with the modern "air-bearing" color wheels, I don't see a color wheel as a real problem. You can't even hear the color wheel in my set.

If you want an awesome set with no color wheel at a reasonable price get a Sony XXa2000 set (xx is the screen size), or a JVC HDILA 1080P set. The Sony is awesome, and used to be at the top of my list. But, after seeing a 56" JVC 1080P HDILA set next to the Sony, I now think I prefer the JVC. The biggest difference was the the JVC had an incredible viewing angle, almost comparable to the viewing angle in plasma sets.


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd havta say I'm pretty happy with my Sony 50" SXRD!


----------

